# Fuente de LG MCD 605 funciona bien?



## Fido2310 (Jul 10, 2019)

Hola gente del foro recurro a ustedes ya que mis conocimientos son nulos por eso vine en busca de su ayuda  tengo una fuente de un equipo LG MCD 605  y quisiera saber si está al 100 %. Ya que el equipo presenta la siguiente falla al encenderlo pasan 2 segundos y el equipo se protege colocando la Leyenda protección en el display.
He buscado información en la web ya sea en foros o vídeos y acusan una falla del iC de salida (stk 282-170)pero a mí me cuesta creer que sea este el caso ya que es un integrado costoso y que no venga bien protegido sería bastante loco.
Lo primero que hice fue desconectar uno de los dos conectores que va desde la fuente hacia la etapa de salida y noté que cuando desconecto el conector de 15 pines( es el que está más cerca de la esquina de la placa del equipo ) y lo enciendo comienza a funcionar : anda la radio, se reproduce el cd; también el USB (obvio sin sonido) y cuando lo vuelvo a conectar ...el mismo se bloquea . Podría ser que estén mal los valores de tensión de la fuente y el equipo se proteja.
Al medir con un voltimetro los pines respecto de GND me tira los siguientes valores:
VKK: ( -34 V.)

+FL: ( - 16.4 V. y comienza a caer lentamente hasta que se estabiliza en11.7 V.)
-FL:  (-32 V.)


El resto de los pines se condice con la serigrafía de la placa.
Mi pregunta es estoy errado en mis sospechas está mal la fuente  como puedo saberlo?


----------



## Fido2310 (Jul 11, 2019)

Encontre el manual de reparación en internet pero no me deja colgarselos a la pagina porque es muy pesado 13 mb.
Aqui abajo el Link de descarga con todos los esquemas es un pdf.

https://www.electronica-pt.com/esqu...k,6e167a73b1fa81130ca0373f28116bab/no_html,1/


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 11, 2019)

Fido2310 dijo:


> pero a mí *me cuesta creer* que sea este el caso ya que es un integrado costoso y que no venga bien protegido sería bastante loco.



El STK es bien conocido por ser lo primero que se quema (y por lo costoso del mismo), aunque se banca bien todo, la mayoria se queman por un corto en la conexion de los parlantas.
Si separar el STK del resto encendio, es muy probable que sea el STK, pero puedes hacer unas medidas para descartar.
Coloca el multimetro en modo voltaje continua, y mide en la salida, sobre el rele de los parlantes, si hay voltaje, chau STK, sino seguimos



Fido2310 dijo:


> +FL: ( - 16.4 V. y comienza a caer lentamente hasta que se estabiliza en11.7 V.)
> -FL: (-32 V.)



FL es el voltaje de la pantalla FLuorescente, nada que ver con el sonido


----------



## Fido2310 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hola DJ T3 gracias x responder.
Te hago una pregunta me podrías decir cuál de las patas de este integrado son las que accionan al integrado para ponerlo a trabajar. Porqué pensaba si es el integrado el que presenta falla y yo le cortó la alimentación  ( osea desoldar las patas que lo colocan en ON)  conectando las fichas de alimentación no tendría que protegerse  el equipo ó estoy equivocado en el razonamiento?
Miraré lo que mencionaste de los relés y la corriente continua aunque primero voy a tener que identificarlos porque no tengo ni idea de su apariencia física yo solo conozco los viejos relés mecánicos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 12, 2019)

Coloca el multimetro donde dice "OUTx" (donde "x" es la letra de la salida, A,BC, etc), de ahi tomas las medidas, que deberian ser lo mas cercanas a 0 voltios, si hay mas voltaje entonces tienes uno/os transistores del STK en corto, y este manda voltaje a la salida haciendo que la proteccion se active. Las medidas se hacen ANTES de la conexion de los parlantes, porque el relé corta dicha conexion para evitar el típico "POP" de encendido/apagado y tambien para la proteccion. Por eso te sugerí medir en el relé, ya que es el punto mas facil de hacerlo, aunque lo puedes hacer en cualquier parte desde el STK hasta el relé, donde te quede mas comodo.

El activar/desactivar el "MUTE" o "STANDBY" del STK no va a eliminar el corto (si lo hubiese), debes quitarle todas las alimentaciones al STK, tanto negativas como positivas (algunos STK llevan doble alimentacion, dos voltajes negativos y positivos). Quizas simplemente levantando algun puente ya puedas eliminar la alimentacion.
Por las dudas te aclaro que algunos equipos utilizan el voltaje negativo del STK para alimentar al display fluorescente, por si llegas a desconectar algo y el display deja de funcionar.

Los relés de equipos se parecen mayormente a éste.


----------



## Fido2310 (Jul 12, 2019)

Gracias mejor explicado imposible mañana te contesto como me fue.Me encanta cuando la gente se interesa y te explica bien clarito.


Fido2310 dijo:


> Gracias mejor explicado imposible mañana te contesto como me fue.Me encanta cuando la gente se interesa y te explica bien clarito.


Uhhhh para que hable se me quemaron los papeles debe tener otro encapsulado porque el la plaqueta de audio no está! Te mando fotos y me los marcas?
Puede ser que tenga otro encapsulado?
 Así igual al que me mostraste no hay nada!
a menos que sea algo nuevo eso que es de montaje superficial o no se!


----------



## Fido2310 (Jul 12, 2019)

Alguien que me indique dónde están ubicados física y/ó  eléctricamente en este diagrama los relés de protección que menciono DJ T3 así puedo medir a ver si hay corriente continua?Por favor díganme donde pongo las puntas del tester.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ahi consegui el manual. No existen tal reles en ese equipo, van directos.
SIN conectar parlantes, mide directo a los bornes de cada salida, tanto negativas (borne negro) como positivas (borne rojo), tanto en derecha, izquierda como en el subwoofer.
Si es posible desconecta temporalmente el pin 11 del STK, debe quedar totalmente aislado. Si lo desconectas, no debes abusar del tiempo, osea trata de medir todas las salidas respecto a ground (gnd, maza, negativo, etc), si te da en alguna tension elevada, como comente anteriormente, ya sabes que el STK murio.
El pin 11 es la salida de señal de proteccion del mismo, esta va a un microcontrolador, por eso al desconectar, y en caso de que éste sea el problema, te dria que encender sin problemas, pero procurando de realizar rapido todas las medidas.

Este STK utiliza tension de 70 voltios simples, nada de fuente simetrica.

Si la prueba del STK no arroja que es el responsable, entonces seguimos con otra parte

PD: Manual de servicio LG MCD605 BR


----------



## Fido2310 (Jul 13, 2019)

DJ medi las salidas del amplificador R y L
R está ok pero ...
L tiene tensión continua.( 50 y pico de voltaje)
Te hago otra pregunta vos me dirás
Si reemplazo el stk saldría andando o hay que revisar algún otro componente ?
Cuáles y como debería hacerlo? Me podrás seguir asistiendo?
El equipo es de mi hermana y se le viene encima el cumpleaños de la hija ( mi sobrina) cumple 15 y sería un orgullo poder ayudarla en alguna forma!
Saludos.
No se si sea importante DJ pero el modelo de equipo que tengo aqui difiere del manual en que este no tiene una tercer salida ( S) solo R y L


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2019)

Hummmmm....dudo muuuucho que exista un STK que no sea 100% trucho.
Suerte para reemplazarlo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2019)

Probá de quitarle la tapa , quizás instalando un transistor afuera (cableado) se pueda reparar !


----------



## Fido2310 (Jul 13, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hummmmm....dudo muuuucho que exista un STK que no sea 100% trucho.
> Suerte para reemplazarlo...


Muchacho ...gracias x su aliento! Y bue si hay que cortar ....cortaremos dijo jack....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2019)

No es aliento, es para evitar que gastes una  fortuna en CI que van a fallar ni bien los conectes....si es que alguna vez funcionan.


----------



## Fido2310 (Jul 13, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No es aliento, es para evitar que gastes una  fortuna en CI que van a fallar ni bien los conectes....si es que alguna vez funcionan.


Escucho sugerencias siempre y cuando_ no sea comprar un equipo nuevo_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2019)

Dale , quitale la tapa a ese STK y esperamos fotos y mediciones de los transistores de salida y excitadores


----------



## Fido2310 (Jul 13, 2019)

Gente ustedes guían;  yo corto?
Ese dulce de leche con que se saca?
Gente ustedes guían;  yo corto?
Ese dulce de leche con que se saca?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2019)

Tolueno ? Diluyente de cemento de contacto
Acetona ?


----------



## Fido2310 (Jul 13, 2019)

Vamos *POR* partes, díganme con que saco el dulce y después me dicen dónde debo medir porque ni idea lo que me acabas de decir 2 metros.
Creo que tengo tinner sirve?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2019)

Comenzá sacando por dónde está la salida en cortocircuito , probá con el thinner


----------



## Fido2310 (Jul 13, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Comenzá sacando por dónde está la salida en cortocircuito , probá con el thinner


Maestro probó con tinner y con diluyente para pegamento y nada . Se me mata de Risa la resina alguna otra opción que no sea reemplazar un componente al stk como por ejemplo poner algún circuito que se alimentó con las tensiones de este equipo? No soy cobarde ni perezoso pero este emprendimiento sin las herramientas adecuadas va a concluir cuando mi sobrina tenga 40 años. Por lo que Vi en internet se saca con aire caliente (400 ° ) y una especie de bisturí!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2019)

O tenés un transistor de salida en corto , o el excitador en corto o una resistencia de emisor abierta.

Entonces removedor gel y bolsa de nylon : Diagrama esquematico de un regulador automatico de tension AVR para un generador


----------



## Fido2310 (Jul 13, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O tenés un transistor de salida en corto , o el excitador en corto o una resistencia de emisor abierta.
> 
> Entonces removedor gel y bolsa de nylon : Diagrama esquematico de un regulador automatico de tension AVR para un generador


Lo siento muchachos la estropie parece que el solvente  de zapatos algo hizo me acabo de dar cuenta que se soltó un componente de esos que son de montaje superficial tan minúsculos que necesitas una lupa para verlo y de soldar ni hablemos! Así este stk va a la basura si alguno se le ocurre alguna forma de aprovechar y acoplarlr una etapa  que sirve de amplificador para seguir usando el equipo sino estoy frito!

Diganme que a ustedes tb. No les da lastima! Lo probe sin stk y no salta mas la proteccion, arranca la radio, el cd y hasta el usb la pantalla tb. andubo. Que bronca que no tenga soluccion!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2019)

Estas bien jo_robado_ por que ese STK es una etapa de potencia multiple en clase D.
O conseguis el mismo, original, y lo reemplazás o compras etapas clase D en mercadolibre y con eso, mas algunas artesanias, rearmás la salida de ese equipo.
No hay mucho mas por hacer...


----------



## Fido2310 (Jul 13, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estas bien jodido por que ese STK es una etapa de potencia multiple en clase D.
> O conseguis el mismo, original, y lo reemplazás o compras etapas clase D en mercadolibre y con eso, mas algunas artesanias, rearmás la salida de ese equipo.
> No hay mucho mas por hacer...


Que se le ocurre doctor tengo 70 v  y si pudiera ser alguna placa que sea de poco coste de reparacion para no pasar el mismo mal momento estaria barbaro!
Le comento que en mercadolibre vi el stk original o supuestamente original pero si le hago gastar 2000 a mi hermana  y despues no anda o se muere al poco tiempo no le va a ser gracia! 
Stk282-270 Circuito Integrado Sanyo Original Salida De Audio - $ 2.090,00
Usted que opina?


Fido2310 dijo:


> Que se le ocurre doctor tengo 70 v  y si pudiera ser alguna placa que sea de poco coste de reparacion para no pasar el mismo mal momento estaria barbaro!
> Le comento que en mercadolibre vi el stk original o supuestamente original pero si le hago gastar 2000 a mi hermana  y despues no anda o se muere al poco tiempo no le va a ser gracia!
> Stk282-270 Circuito Integrado Sanyo Original Salida De Audio - $ 2.090,00
> Usted que opina?


Si el equipo fuera mio yo haria lo que usted dice y me volveria Alfarero!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2019)

El problema con ese chip es que esta especificado como "etapa de salida en clase D", y habria que revisar el datasheet para saber que es lo que incluye y que nivel de excitacion necesita para operar correctamente. De esa forma podrias saber como reemplazarlo por etapas ya armadas o si es necesario reemplazar el CI.
De todas formas, ya sea que cambies el chip o que lo reemplaces por etapas ya armadas el precio final es mas o menos lo mismo, excepto por el valor de la alimentacion que te puede incomodar.
Mepa que lo mas conveniente es cambiar el chip....si es que queres mantener el multicanal. Pero si lo cambias, que te garanticen que es original.


----------



## Fido2310 (Jul 13, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema con ese chip es que esta especificado como "etapa de salida en clase D", y habria que revisar el datasheet para saber que es lo que incluye y que nivel de excitacion necesita para operar correctamente. De esa forma podrias saber como reemplazarlo por etapas ya armadas o si es necesario reemplazara el CI.
> De todas formas, ya sea que cambies el chip o que lo reemplaces por etapas ya armadas el precio final es mas o menos lo mismo, excepto por el valor de la alimentacion que te puede incomodar.
> Mepa que lo mas conveniente es cambiar el chip....si es que queres mantener el multicanal. Pero si lo cambias, que te garanticen que es original.


Ahi esta el tema doc ...no hay datasheet en la web el mismo; figura como discontinuado asi que es adivinar  porque datasheet no hay a menos que caiga un angel del cielo y te diga aca tenes el datasheet hijo.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema con ese chip es que esta especificado como "etapa de salida en clase D", y habria que revisar el datasheet para saber que es lo que incluye y que nivel de excitacion necesita para operar correctamente. De esa forma podrias saber como reemplazarlo por etapas ya armadas o si es necesario reemplazar el CI.
> De todas formas, ya sea que cambies el chip o que lo reemplaces por etapas ya armadas el precio final es mas o menos lo mismo, excepto por el valor de la alimentacion que te puede incomodar.
> Mepa que lo mas conveniente es cambiar el chip....si es que queres mantener el multicanal. Pero si lo cambias, que te garanticen que es original.


Doc supongamos que compro el stk lo instalo y no anda o se quema al darle tension como puedo saber si era un producto original o una copia barata que no aguanto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2019)

Fido2310 dijo:


> supongamos que compro el stk lo instalo y no anda o se quema al darle tension como puedo saber si era un producto original o una copia barata que no aguanto?


Y....comparando con el que desarmaste...es lo unico que se me ocurre, pero si está discontinuado no hay mucho mas que decir.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2019)

A ver...espera un poco. Decime cual chip es el que lleva el amplificador, por que primero mostraste un STK282-170 desarmado y despues pusiste el precio de ML de un  STK282-270E
De todas formas hay un tema donde aparecen algunos datos del 170
Amplificador de 600w STK282-170

Fijate...


----------



## analogico (Jul 14, 2019)

lo que hay.




http://www.turuta.md/DSHEETS/STK282.pdf


----------



## Fido2310 (Jul 17, 2019)

Si gente es el el stk 282- 170 el mismo que desarme! Bue.... muchos datos no pusieron en ese  pdf.Con los pocos  datos del datasheet se  puede hacer algo ? Yo diría que no pero ustedes son los entendidos así que los leére atte.


----------



## analogico (Jul 17, 2019)

si hubieras podido limpiar el STK  se podía intentar algo, ya que si te fijas están dibujados los mosfet internos,
de todos modos puedes medir en el STK  esos pines que dan a los mosfet y  comprobar el corto


y  no se si mediste si esos 50V en L deberían haber desaparecido al quitar el STK


----------



## Fido2310 (Jul 17, 2019)

analogico dijo:


> si hubieras podido limpiar el STK  se podía intentar algo, ya que si te fijas están dibujados los mosfet internos,
> de todos modos puedes medir en el STK  esos pines que dan a los mosfet y  comprobar el corto
> 
> 
> y  no se si mediste si esos 50V en L deberían haber desaparecido al quitar el STK



Si los 50v de continua desaparecieron de la salida el tema es que al stk se le soltó un componente diminuto de esos de montaje superficial y no lo pude encontrar y si lo encontraba de todos modos .
 Cómo hubiera hecho para soldarlo la punta de mi soldador era más grande que todo el componente! 
Por eso desistí de seguir intentando sacar la rexina del stk.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2019)

Fido2310 dijo:


> Si gente es el el stk 282- 170 el mismo que desarme


Pues bueno, el STK282-*270* que encontraste en ML es diferente y no vá para recambio.
Y no solo eso...no va a ser fácil el reemplazo por que las entradas no son analógicas sino en PWM, ergo estás jodido y tenés que cambiar TODO el amplificador de audio....asumiendo que encontrás alguna señal analógica de donde colgarlo.
No me parece viable intentar la reparación de ese equipo a menos que consigas exactamente el mismo STK... en fin....suerte para tu tía...


----------



## Fido2310 (Jul 20, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pues bueno, el STK282-*270* que encontraste en ML es diferente y no vá para recambio.
> Y no solo eso...no va a ser fácil el reemplazo por que las entradas no son analógicas sino en PWM, ergo estás jodido y tenés que cambiar TODO el amplificador de audio....asumiendo que encontrás alguna señal analógica de donde colgarlo.
> No me parece viable intentar la reparación de ese equipo a menos que consigas exactamente el mismo STK... en fin....suerte para tu tía...


Gente gracias a todos los que pasaron y colaboraron con su conocimiento era el stk nomás retiré el mismo y probé una salida auxiliar que tenía el equipo para amplificación y gualá tenía sonido. Asi que doy por termina mi inquietud. De nuevo muchas gracias a todos!


----------

